# Help with choosing a universal saucepan for daily home use on induction (cooking oatmeal / rice / pasta / soup / other for 2 - 4 people)



## VitalyVashurin (May 1, 2020)

Good day, dear users of this wonderful site!

First of all, I would like to say that this is a very high-quality, competent and super-useful information resource.

I am very grateful to each of you for the detailed and specific information, for your invaluable life experience, presented on this Internet resource.

So, after a month of studying the issue, reading various articles on the Internet, monitoring the products of some online stores, I narrowed down the choice of saucepans as much as possible.

My goal is to buy a UNIVERSAL (the only one in my home kitchen) SAUCEPAN for DAILY home use on induction (cooking oatmeal / rice / pasta / medium portions of soup / other for 1 to 2 people, sometimes for 3 to 4 people).

I present to your attention a list of products:

1. MATFER BOURGEAT EXCELLENCE (Manufacturer's Part Number 691020): 3.3 quart (3.1 liters) / diameter 20 cm (7.87 inches) / height 10 cm (3.94 inches)

2. MATFER BOURGEAT EXCELLENCE (Manufacturer's Part Number 691018 ): 2.3 quart (2.2 liters) / diameter 18 cm (7.09 inches) / height 9 cm (3.5 inches)

3. MATFER BOURGEAT TRADITION (Manufacturer's Part Number 671020): 3.3 quart (3.1 liters) / diameter 20 cm (7.87 inches) / height 10 cm (3.94 inches)

4. MATFER BOURGEAT TRADITION (Manufacturer's Part Number 681020): 3.5 quart (3.3 liters) / diameter 20 cm (7.87 inches) / height 10.5 cm (4.13 inches)

5. MATFER BOURGEAT TRADITION (Manufacturer's Part Number 671018 ): 2.4 quart (2.3 liters) / diameter 18 cm (7.09 inches) / height 9 cm (3.5 inches)

6. MATFER BOURGEAT TRADITION (Manufacturer's Part Number 681018 ): 2.5 quart (2.4 liters) / diameter 18 cm (7.09 inches) / height 9.5 cm (3.74 inches)

7. PADERNO GRAND GOURMET SERIES 1100 (Manufacturer's Part Number 11106-16): 2.2 quart (2.1 liters) / diameter 16 cm (6.30 inches) / height 11 cm (4.33 inches)

8. PADERNO SERIES 2500 (Manufacturer's Part Number 12511-20): 2.6 quart (2.5 liters) / diameter 20 cm (7.87 inches) / height 8.8 cm (3.5 inches)

9. PADERNO SERIES 1000 (Manufacturer's Part Number 11006-18 ): 2.9 quart (2.7 liters) / diameter 18 cm (7.09 inches) / height 10.8 cm (4.3 inches)

10. PADERNO SERIES 1000 (Manufacturer's Part Number 11011-20): 3.3 quart (3.1 liters) / diameter 20 cm (7.87 inches) / height 10 cm (3.94 inches)

11. PADERNO SERIES 1000 (Manufacturer's Part Number 11006-16): 2 quart (1.9 liters) / diameter 16 cm (6.30 inches) / height 9.5 cm (3.74 inches)

12. PADERNO SERIES 1000 (Manufacturer's Part Number 11011-18 ): 2.4 quart (2.3 liters) / diameter 18 cm (7.09 inches) / height 9 cm (3.5 inches)

13. PADERNO SERIES 1000 (Manufacturer's Part Number 11006-20): 4 quart (3.8 liters) / diameter 20 cm (7.87 inches) / height 12 cm (4.72 inches)

14. PINTINOX EXPO SATIN (Manufacturer's Part Number 306006-16): 2.1 quart (2 liters) / diameter 16 cm (6.30 inches) / height 10 cm (3.94 inches)

15. PINTINOX PROFESSIONAL (Manufacturer's Part Number 316006-18 ): 2.6 quart (2.5 liters) / diameter 18 cm (7.09 inches) / height 9.5 cm (3.74 inches)

In addition, dear users, I draw your attention to the fact that I'm still not sure about the specific volume of saucepan.

That is, I'm not sure if 2 - 2.5 quart is enough, and, at the same time, will not 3.5 - 4 quart be too large.

For example, in the article "How to Choose Cookware" (centurylife.org website), the following recommendation is quoted (citation): "If you're cooking for one to two people, I would recommend a 28 cm (11 inch) skillet, a 3- quart saucepan, and a 6-8 quart stockpot. If you're cooking for 3-4 people, I would recommend at least an 11 inch diameter skillet, a 3.5+ quart saute pan, a 3 quart saucepan, and an 8-12 quart stockpot.".

Thus, the selection of a specific volume will affect the selection of specific saucepans (and this will further narrow the selection of saucepans).

Also, please pay attention to the height of the saucepans - mostly 9 - 10 cm (3.5 - 3.94 inches).

Do you think this height is suitable for universal and daily use of saucepan for my purposes?

For example, the same article "How to Choose Cookware" (centurylife.org website) states the following (citation): "Sauce Pans / Sauce Pot (Half Stockpot) - A saucepan has a long handle, and sometimes a short helper handle. A saucepot or half-stockpot is basically a saucepan that has two short handles, which takes up less space on the stovetop, in the oven, and in storage, but which also means they are a lot harder to use one-handed. These pots have diameter to height ratios of about 1.5:1 to 2:1, but exact ratios vary among companies and even within the same company or product line.".

Based on this information, all of the listed products correspond to the specified range of proportions for "saucepans" (1.5:1 to 2:1).

Thus, these products are indeed "saucepans" (and not "sautepans", for example).

Finally, if that matters, I will use the saucepan on induction with a diameter of 18 cm (7.09 inches).

P.S.: Please focus on the presented list of saucepans. I choose saucepan from this list, and I do not consider other saucepans, saucepans of other manufacturers / brands.

Thank you in advance for any information that can help make a decisive choice!

Your opinions and experience are very important to me!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

2 quart will meet your needs for 1 or 2 people, if they have healthy appetites. Smaller, like a 1 quart, might be sufficient, too, but you might feel a bit constrained at times. 

Bigger will be needed for 4 people. You’ll need mare than one pan anyway...


----------

